# PSU recommendation



## The Lark (May 8, 2008)

Hullo. 

I've recently bought an 8800gts 512gm video card, but since took it out to prevent murdering my generic 550w SHAW psu that came with the case. I obviously have to buy a better one and so I'm wondering which choice would best suit my system. I don't think I'm looking to overclock or anything because my case is too small to install larger fans and I'm running open case to keep temps down anyway. I'm willing to spend around the $100 mark, but i wonder how much power I really need to satisfy my rig. My current system specs are - 

p5ld2-se mobo
e6300 cpu
4x 512mg 667 kingston ram
7600gt card
W.D 500gig sata HDD
1x dvd reader/burner of some description
keyboard/mouse etc. 


and my psu choices are - 


SHAW 550W / 600W Max. --- $22 / 22
SHAW 720W (Dual Fan) Max. --- $25
SHAW 860W (Tri Fan) Max. --- $27
A-Power Platinum Label 1200Watt Tri-Fan --- $149
Thermaltake 430W / TR2 470W / TR2 550W --- $39 /69 /97
Thermaltake ToughPower 600W / 750W --- $148 / 192
Thermaltake ToughPower 850W /1200W /1500W --- $246/375/430
Thermaltake 450W / 600W PE --- $86 / 123
GIGABYTE 460W / 800W --- $55 / 222
Coolermaster Extreme 500W /550W /600W --- $69/72/85
Coolermaster Extreme 650W --- $97
Coolermaster RealPower Pro 550w /650w --- $119 / 155
Coolermaster RealPower Pro 750w / 850w --- $192 / 239
Coolermaster RealPower Pro 1000W --- $305
Coolermaster RealPower Modular 520W/620W --- $131/161
Super Flower 500W / 550W --- $65 / 77
Super Flower 600W / 750W / 800W --- $104 / 159 / 189
Topower 420W / 520W “Fan-less” Real --- $138/165
Topower 500W / 600W / 750W --- $69 / 113 / 170
Topower 900W / 1000W / 1200W --- $203 /280 /329
Antec Earth Watts 380W/430W/500W/650W --- $62/81/99/124
Antec T.P.3 Trio 430W / 550W / 650W --- $78 / 122 / 141
Antec “NeoHe” 380W/430W/500W/550W --- $81/93/129/145
Antec “NeoPower” 430W /500W /550W --- $93 / 111/ 119
Antec TPQ 850W / 1000W --- $217 / 261
Huntkey V-Power 550W / Titan 650W --- $71 / 109
Seasonic S12 II 430W --- $99
Seasonic S12+ 550W / S12+ 650W --- $155 / 176


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

most of that list is junk or underpowered i prefer this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## The Lark (May 8, 2008)

I took that list from my local MSY, which is a short walk from my house. 
I was kinda hoping to just go there and pick one up but if the Corsair is really far superior to the list I guess I'll go the extra length to get one. 

Also, would these power supplies (corsair included) vary a lot in size? My current one sits *right* next to the cpu and i probably couldn't fit in anything much larger. I'm not even sure how I'm gonna get the damned thing out.


----------



## The Lark (May 8, 2008)

Also, I'm dealing in Australian dollars. I don't suppose that Corsair you linked me to is in Australian currency is it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry used to people being from usa we don't get those prices here
here's a sample
nsw and qld suppliers usually have the cheapest prices
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=products&category_id=221&s=volavcusqrju8elgul844e5aa5


----------

